# US reaction in Antarctica (Please read carefully)



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

In an unprecedented move today the US Government announced its intention to redeploy the 'Global Patriot' to Antarctica. A junior member of the State Department said on the condition of anonymity 'Spending the winter n the Antarctic should take the heat off us from the recent Suez Canal incident' 
Response from several UN representatives in New York, however indicate a chilly reception of this plan in the rest of the world. 
This unusal action on the part of the US is in response to recent reports of unmitigated agression in Antarctica on the part of cruise ships carrying tourists to the area. A senior CIA official said on condition of anonymity 'This should provide a deterrrent in the area'.
Offcials of the US Fish and Wildlife Department hail the action as 'in the best interests of wildlife'. Not clear whether they mean the crew of the Global Patriot' or not. 
President Bush when appraised of the plan said on the condition of anonymity 'bring it on'. Larry the Cable Guy in Washington for discussions with the Secretary of State echoed those sentiments by saying ' git 'er done'.
A spokesman for the Navy Department said on the condition of anonymity that the 'Global Patriot' would undergo minor refitting en route to Antarctica and take on arms and munitions in the Falkland Islands. It is thought during this brief stay the crew of the 'Global Patriot' could offer tips on self defense to the Falklanders. 
Not to be outdone a mid level official with MSC (the time chaterer of the ship) added on the condition of anonymity the ship could also show the flag in New Zealand by cruising through Milford Sound.
Meanwhile at the Pentagon a senior member of the Joint Chiefs admitted that plans to detach a carrier battle group to the area in anticipation of success have been put on hold until the used 'Mission Accomplished' sign can be located. The sign last seen for sale on eBay is reported to be in the posession of Mr Diego Garcai - a Cuban immigrant living in the Miami area. 
Mr Garcia was unavailable for comment, neighbors say on the condition of anonymity that since the resignation of Fidel Castro he has been flying his biplane up and down the Florida coast off Miami towing something.....
Cuban officials said that 85% of the island population will take a break from protesting Mr Garcias actions to vote unanimously in an upcomeing referendum on the US intentions in Antarctica. Our Havana correspondent asvises us that the Cuban public have not yet been given voting instructions so the outcome is unclear
The British press have been trying to reach members of the world renowned nautical web-site Shipsnostalgia for their reaction....... on the condition of anonymity obvioulsy.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Am I being a little Niave in my belief that the US government or departments of that government ..think they OWN the world ?As far as I am aware the Antarctic has always been and should always be ...International...agreements were signed hundreds of years ago committing all countries to this accord..but now i suppose that fossil fuel deposits are being found on the continent they will all be forgotten to serve the superpowers lust for oil and gas reserves ...will we end up with another middle east where you will need wooly socks instead of desert boots ?
the time has come people we can only look forward to extending life on this planet by looking beyond our present greed for fuel ,to methods of replacing them with enviromentally sound alternatives..we cannot go back that is not an option ,we can only go forward...the Antarctic is ..The worlds reserve not just America,s....
it should be maintained and used for the world..
Derbyroy


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Derbyroy, you should read the subtext, and the (please read carefully) should have given you a clue.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Why was this news released early? It was clearly embargoed until tomorrow. Some people just can't be trusted.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

aw come lads this can,t be an april fools stunt it sounds SO...American lol ...however my earlier words stand ignore them at all OUR perils...
best regards derby


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Classic! Too damn funny! Thankyou Jim for getting a dismal wet day off to a fun start.
AB


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> Why was this news released early? It was clearly embargoed until tomorrow. Some people just can't be trusted.


I believe the culprit is those cheap (made in China) calenders they sell in WalMart, 30 Days hath March indeed![=P] 
AB


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

apologies for the omission : 

Deadline Washington DC April 1 2008

Jim


----------



## ajblack (Mar 13, 2008)

What a screamer... well written.. guess most of us would get a cool reception in Antarctica!!!!!


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

well lets face it mates most of us merchant seamen got a "cool reception" where ever we went, but a little more so if we were in port with a US naval vessel lol
I still think this "wind up " was a little too near the knuckle in todays world, 
I love a challenge though so keep throwing them at me lol .
Best wishes to you all friend or enemy .....lol
Derby


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

OK gents in an effort to keep this one going on the lighter side..... looking for pertinent reactions from prominent world leaders....

President Bush when asked about the Antarctic project at a press conference today said 'I knew that - Larry the Cable Guy let the news out' 
Vice President Cheney could not be reached for comment but a close aide on the condition of anonymity assured us the VP's major concern would be whether anyone was developing nukes there.
2008 presidential contender Sen. Hillary Clinton sent a staffer off to investigate the number of Democratic Delegates at stake. 
Sen. Obama observed that was the big white area at the bottom of the globe. 'We should do everything in our power to bring it together' he said at a political rally for pre-teens in Pennsylvania today. 
Sen. McCain assured us his ancestors had fought there about 100 years ago but since it had been on the condition of anonymity this event was not recorded in history.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Derbyroy 
It took a couple of posts but you finally twigged... 
However your first reaction is to be applauded. We only have this one planet and we depend on it for our very survival. As you point out we should all look to being better caretakers of this Earth, our home. 
Sincerely 
Jim Mac


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Why am I always the last one to hear about these things?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> Why am I always the last one to hear about these things?


That Eric is easy to explain.... Oregon is a fantastic place, full of nice people, sushi, and proper coffee etc., and it is of course (in relative terms) close to the Date Line, but there, as they say, is the rub...

Unlike certain islanders who bent the Date Line so that it passed the right side, you, Good Sir, have the misfortune of being so close but so far (Jester) 

It will for you always be the day before tomorrow. (K) 
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Oregon is an excellent place, it was even very nice to sail in!


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Steve Woodward said:


> Oregon is an excellent place, it was even very nice to sail in!


I am told that the Astoria River Association is twinned with the Friends of the River Humber, the similarities are apparently endless, starting of course with the Bar (Jester)


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

It hasn't been too nice here for the past two weeks, with a surprise return of winter, but it's supposed to improve starting today -- unless the weather people are also having an April Fool's poke at us.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Jim MacKintire,
Yes OK Jim , I fell right into this one lol, However as you state all this could happen, its a sad reflection on the world we live in.
best regards erby


----------

